# Another Winterizing Question



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I am a little confused, ok alot confused at times. But i have read to put the pink stuff in the fresh water tank and conect to the water pump. Can I just pour the pink stuff into the fresh water tank, use the pump to have it go to all the lines while opening each faucet etc.?

thanks everyone


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

You can do it that way, but you'll end up using a lot more antifreeze than if you put a bypass connection on the water pump and suck up the antifreeze directly from there. If you pour the antifreeze into the tank, the fluid level in the tank has to stay high enough that the pump can pull it out, and you'll end up using probably twice as much antifreeze as using the bypass connection at the pump. Plus you'll have to rinse the fresh water tank out several times to get rid of the antifreeze taste next spring - the RV antifreeze isn't toxic, but it will leave a bad taste in your tank.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I put the pink stuff in the tank on my boat and every spring it took a few fills and flushes to get the taste out of the water. i eventually put the bypass on the boat and it worked great!! I am heading outside right now to put the bypass on the TT. Well worth it.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Don't need a special bypass at the pump.

Just pump in the pink stuff at the water hose connection.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> You can do it that way, but you'll end up using a lot more antifreeze than if you put a bypass connection on the water pump and suck up the antifreeze directly from there. If you pour the antifreeze into the tank, the fluid level in the tank has to stay high enough that the pump can pull it out, and you'll end up using probably twice as much antifreeze as using the bypass connection at the pump. Plus you'll have to rinse the fresh water tank out several times to get rid of the antifreeze taste next spring - the RV antifreeze isn't toxic, but it will leave a bad taste in your tank.


X2

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Kyoutbacker said:


> Don't need a special bypass at the pump.
> 
> Just pump in the pink stuff at the water hose connection.


I think if you "pump-in" from the waterhose connection you are not really pumping throught the pump. it seems the pump would be more or less pushing the antifreeze throught the system. this may work fine but your pump would not be winterized and you could damage the pump running it "dry". i took some pictures and will be posting them in a few minutes in an "adding a bypass" topic. you will see that the waterhose inlet enters the system after the pump. see what you think....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Kyoutbacker said:


> Don't need a special bypass at the pump.
> 
> Just pump in the pink stuff at the water hose connection.


I've heard of doing it this way, but I don't, because the check valve after the pump outlet will prevent any pink stuff from getting into the pump. I'm just leery of water freezeing inside the pump and breaking things. Perhaps I'm worried about nothing, but the extra few minutes it takes me to use the bypass suction tube is worth the peace of mind over the 4-5 month long winter here.

Mike


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

True, I usually crack open the fittings on both sides of the pump and drain. With our milder weather I have not had a problem.
I did notice today to take off the lower fitting on the heater inlet and drain because the fitting is slanted down in my 25rss and does not get drained because of the heater bypass.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I just did mine, I used the shower hose worked just like a by pass.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

daves700 said:


> I just did mine, I used the shower hose worked just like a by pass.


Shower hose like a bypass? Please elaborate.

I have always used a small air compressor that I connect to the city inlet, set to 45 PSI and blow out all of the lines. Call it overkill if you will, but then I use a pump bypass kit to suck the pink stuff into all of the lines. After all of the lines are filled, I add a gallon to the gray tank and a gallon to the black tank. When adding to the black tank, be sure to reserve a little bit to put in the toilet bowl to keep the seal from drying out. I have been doing it that way for 10 years and have never had a problem. I like to use the compressor to get as much of the water out as possible. And at $1.99 per gallon, the pink stuff in cheap insurance as it only takes 3 gallons (for my 28BHS). I have read the adding the pink stuff to the fresh water tank will not hurt you, but it takes a long time and many flushings in the spring to get the taste out the fresh water supply.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay - as a Canadian I hope you take my advice for what it's worth (Very cold winter temps). I rarely use the pink stuff in my RV - I used one bottle this year to fill the traps and toilet for Seal protection now that my TT is a few years old.

What I always do is use an air compressor and push out all water from the lines. Drain the hot water heater first and switch to bypass before pushing the air.

I have never had a problem with frozen or split hoses/pipes. I think the antifreeze thing when it comes to RV's is a sales pitch at best. Do the job right with Compressed Air and you're home free.

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

luv2rv said:


> Okay - as a Canadian I hope you take my advice for what it's worth (Very cold winter temps). I rarely use the pink stuff in my RV - I used one bottle this year to fill the traps and toilet for Seal protection now that my TT is a few years old.
> 
> What I always do is use an air compressor and push out all water from the lines. Drain the hot water heater first and switch to bypass before pushing the air.
> 
> ...


For the most part...I think you are right. I know many people who have gotten away with the air compressor method here in ND/MN as well. I've also seen...that one winter when it wasn't enough...and they ended up replacing lots of broken plumbing. To me, it's just more practical to winterize with antifreeze than suffer the consequences if it does get damaged. I'd rather prevent it from happening...

I use antifreeze every winter. JMHO.


----------

